# jetseal 109 is the shizzle



## dave c (Oct 15, 2006)

many thanks to Johnnyopolis for recommending this its fantastic as in the pics in the link mate :thumb: 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=364539#post364539:buffer:


----------

